# New here



## usajohn61 (Mar 21, 2013)

usajohn61 here, looking forward to hear others symptoms in order to confirm having dp.


----------



## kayseas95 (Feb 25, 2013)

Also your brain is clouded, you feel weird when you talk or when your around people


----------



## kayseas95 (Feb 25, 2013)

extremely awkward situations


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

feeling like you have lost your identity and you don't know who you are.


----------

